# Dog Shampoo Bar



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just put together a small batch for a dog shampoo bar.

It has 
coconut oil 30%
neem seed oil 25%
red palm oil 18%
rice bran oil 27%

I added a Tbsp. sugar to the lye water and the following e.o. at trace--peppermint, lemongrass, and lavender

I cut down on the red palm with this recipe and watched it like a hawk for trace. It still traced fast; but didn't seize up. 
Last summer, I mixed neem seed oil in dog shampoo to treat our Great Pyr for hot spots and to repel fleas. I thought I would give a try to making my own dog soap.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Let us know how it works! I don't have a dog, but found that my dad is using one of my soaps to bathe his dog - he says it's the softest the dogs fur has ever been. I joked with him that he must feel my soap is 'for the dogs'.

Dawn


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

You may have already taken this into account, but make sure you adjust the ph for dogs. Dog skin pH is not the same as a persons, and if you don't adjust for that, it can really cause some irritation etc. Just a heads up...


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, I superfatted at 5% . My soaps have always shown a moderate PH. I plan on rinsing with vinegar, so that ought to help somewhat with the PH level. I read somewhere that you could also use a little glycerine.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is a link with some information on dog pH/skin issues...just so you know what you are aiming for. 

http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/DogShampoo.htm


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

linn said:


> Well, I superfatted at 5% . My soaps have always shown a moderate PH. I plan on rinsing with vinegar, so that ought to help somewhat with the PH level. I read somewhere that you could also use a little glycerine.



HOw did your soap work? If it works good you might want to consider selling it. Val:clap:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet. It needs to age a couple more weeks and I need to do a PH test to make sure they are not much over a six PH. I won't try the soap until the weather warms up. I will use it on our Great Pyr and she is an outside dog. Yes, I would sell some if anyone was interested @ $4. per bar, plus shipping. There are big bars. I used a quart milk carton for a mold and just cut the bars. They are primative looking. I will post a picture later.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of the brown dog soap and a pure coconut oil bar. I thought I would use the coconut oil bar as a base for liquid laundry soap with borax and soda.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

They look great. It might be fun to stamp a dog bone, or paw print on the top if you can find one that would work.


----------

